# schnelleres handy als iphone 6 (6s)



## baronvonvestholm (28. Juli 2015)

Bald läuft mein Vertrag aus und ich muss mich nach was neuem Umschauen. Will mir dazu dann das schnellste Handy holen. Ist da das Iphone alternativlos? Weil dann würd ich mir das 6S holen. Weil ich möchte das Smartphone das ingsesamt die beste Performance hat für den alltag (also Fingerabdrucksensor für schnelles entsperren, flüssiges benutzen, wenig Ladezeiten usw.) wäre dann mein erstes iPhone 

Also ist da das Iphone das beste oder gibts auch noch ein schnelleres?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2015)

-Welches Betriebssystem bevorzugst du?
-Wie gross muss das Display sein?
-Budget?
-Bestimmte Akkulaufzeit gewünscht?


----------



## yingtao (28. Juli 2015)

Man kann nicht sagen das es das beste Handy gibt. Es kommt ganz darauf an welche Anforderungen man an das Handy stellt und welches Handy diese dann erfüllt. Das iPhone ist schnell, ein Samsung S6 ist theoretisch schneller, im normalen Gebrauch merkt man aber keinen Unterschied und ein Nexus 6 fühlt sich vielleicht schneller an, weil das nicht von Haus aus so überladen ist. Schnelles entsperren ist auch so eine Sache. Am schnellsten geht es wenn man einfach keinen Code oder so eingestellt hat. Mit dem Fingerabdruckscanner geht es nicht unbedingt schneller, ist aber sicherer als irgendein Code zum eingeben. Dann stellt sich aber die Frage wie viel Sicherheit will man haben? Der Fingerabdruckscanner den Samsung benutzt ist theoretisch sicherer als der, den das iPhone benutzt.

Die wichtigste Frage ist erst einmal welches Betriebssystem du benutzen willst oder musst. Welches hast du aktuell und gibt es irgendwelche Apps die unterstützt werden müssen. Beim Wechsel von einem auf das andere System muss man unter Umständen alle Apps neu kaufen. Wenn es iOS sein soll, dann gibt es da nur das iPhone. Bei Android gibt es sehr viel mehr Auswahl wodurch man dann noch Dinge beachten kann wie Displaygröße, Speichergröße, Akkulaufzeit, Kabelloses Laden, Schnellladefunktionen, spezielle Hardware wie z.B. ein Fingerabdruckscanner oder Vitalitätssensor usw.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2015)

Der Fingerabdruckscanner von Apple ist schon sehr flott, da gibts keine Wartezeiten.
Homebutton drücken und das iPhone ist entsperrt.
In wie fern sollte der bei Samsung sicherer sein?

Der Appstore bei Android ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, die Auswahl von kostenlosen Apps ist deutlich größer als bei iOS, allerdings ist da auch sehr viel Müll mit Werbung, Adware, etc.. dabei.


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juli 2015)

Der Fingerabdrucksensor vom Huwai Mate 7 soll genau so schnell sein wie der vom 6 Plus.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2015)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> ... wäre dann mein erstes iPhone


Das iPhone 6 ist schon nicht schlecht und auch ziemlich flott aber iOS ist eben Geschmackssache. Hast Du niemanden im Bekanntenkreis, bei dem Du es Dir mal ansehen und testen kannst?


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Juli 2015)

Wenn dir iOS zusagt, machst du mit einem iPhone 6(s) sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (28. Juli 2015)

> Das iPhone 6 ist schon nicht schlecht und auch ziemlich flott aber iOS ist eben Geschmackssache. Hast Du niemanden im Bekanntenkreis, bei dem Du es Dir mal ansehen und testen kannst?



Doch klar deswegen bin ich überzeugt von dem Handy gerade was das flüssige benutzen betrifft.

Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen das ich noch kein High-end Android Smartphone hatte, deswegen frag ich mich wie diese gegen das iPhone sich schlagen (hatte bisher htc magic, nexus 4, lg g2 (jetzt))

Was mir wichtig ist, ist ein Display mit mind. 4,5 Zoll, 16GB oder mehr an Speicher, soll sehr gut Performen. OS ist mir eig. Wurscht, da binde ich mich nicht

Apps benutz ich keine die es nur für Android gibt (Maps, Spotifiy, Browser z.B.)


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2015)

Reicht ein QuadCore? Dann evtl ein Lumia 830 für 260€ (Snapdragon 400) oder das Lumia 930 für 360€ (Snapdrgaon 800)

EDIT: Wenn du noch mehr willst dann das HTC One E9+ für 570€ (Cortex A7) oder das HTC One M9+ für 750€ (Cortex A53)


----------



## Darkseth (28. Juli 2015)

Bei Android bisher muss es glaub das LG G4 oder Galaxy S6 sein (bzw das Note 5 was bald kommt), wenn es mind. so schnell sein soll wie android. Soweit ich gelesen habe, sollen diese gefühlt flüssiger sein als das iphone 6+ (vll auch als das 6).

Beim E/M 9 + weiß ichs nicht, den Helios X hab ich bisher noch nicht "erlebt". Würde aber wohl warten, und keine 750€ dafür ausgeben. Besonders, wenn das die selbe "solala" kamera ist wie im M9. Da haben LG und S6 eine deutlich bessere kamera (auch besser als das iPhone)

Aber wie immer: Selbst mal ausprobieren und damit navigieren.


----------



## iknowit (28. Juli 2015)

> Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen das ich noch kein High-end Android Smartphone hatte, deswegen frag ich mich wie diese gegen das iPhone sich schlagen (hatte bisher htc magic, nexus 4, lg g2 (jetzt))



das iphone 6 ist auf auf dem level eines  note 4 oder nexus 6.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV2X51kAVfc

nexus 6 
2:25
note 4 
2:27
iph 6 
2:31

somit alle gleich schnell



> Doch klar deswegen bin ich überzeugt von dem Handy gerade was das flüssige benutzen betrifft.



mythos - in der preisklasse sind alle android smart phones mind. genauso schnell.
eines um 100€ kann es natürlich nicht mit dem iphone aufnehmen, versteht sich von selbst.

würde mir statt dem fragilen iphone 6 aber ein samsung s6 active holen oder auf das iphone 6s warten dies laut apple vermutlich stabiler ausfällt.

s6 active
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmeGw0n8R_U


----------



## baronvonvestholm (28. Juli 2015)

also man kann sagen andere high end smartphones bieten ein genauso flüssiges arbeiten? Ist das nur CPU abhängig? Nicht eher auch von Speichergeschwindigkeit?


----------



## iknowit (29. Juli 2015)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> also man kann sagen andere high end smartphones bieten ein genauso flüssiges arbeiten? Ist das nur CPU abhängig? Nicht eher auch von Speichergeschwindigkeit?



kommt auf die apps und das OS drauf an. android 4.x+ und neueste apps die immer wieder optimiert werden machen den großteil aus.
mehr ram schadet nie, vor allem wenn man mehrere aktive (stand by) apps verwendet.

ich hab mir nur mal als beispiel 4   apps aus derselben gruppe installiert.
1 schrott
2 schon besser
3 ganz okey
4 gefühlt 5 mal so schnell wie 1 und funkt perfekt
-> fazit: app optimierung > hardware

der aktuell beste  ARM dürfte der Exynos 7420 in 14nm sein.
kühl, schnell, geringer stromverbrauch.

noch eines legt der tegra x1 drauf. findet in smart phones jedoch "noch" keine verwendung... vermutlich zu teuer.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2015)

iknowit schrieb:


> der aktuell beste  ARM dürfte der Exynos 7420 in 14nm sein.
> kühl, schnell, geringer stromverbrauch.



Hast du dazu auch gleich mal ein paar Modelle? Weil auf Geizhals ist unter ARM CPU nur der ARM11 zu finden und das nur in sehr wenigen Modellen. Die Snapdragon und Krait Familie ist deutlich grösser.


----------



## iknowit (29. Juli 2015)

> Hast du dazu auch gleich mal ein paar Modelle?



S6
S6 active
S6 edge
S6 edge + (kommt im august?)

der exynos ARM ist von samsung. denke nicht das samsung den auch an andere verkauft.

das S6 hat auch den besten akku. 
 50% geladen in 30 minuten (schnellladefunktion) per usb kabel.
optional lässt es sich auch ohne kabel über Qi laden (dann vermutlich aber langsamer?).

ps. das S6 active hat übrigens einen fetten 3500 mah akku in kombination mit dem sparsamen exynos arm.
die anderen S6 haben ~2600 mah.

mein fav in der oberen preisklasse ist wie gesagt das S6 active. erfüllt einfach sämtliche wünsche.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2015)

Das Active kannst du mal vergessen das gibt es laut Geizhals niergends zu kaufen im Moment, und es gibt keine Preisentwicklung dazu bei Geizhals. Auf der Samsung Webseite finde ich das Modell nicht mal.


----------



## PiratePerfection (29. Juli 2015)

iOS und/oder Windows als Betriebssystem sind zu empfehlen vor Android


----------



## Atent123 (29. Juli 2015)

iknowit schrieb:


> S6
> S6 active
> S6 edge
> S6 edge + (kommt im august?)
> ...



Der beste Aku ?
Dabei vergisst du aber das es auch 4000+ in Handys wie zum Beispiel im Mate 7 gibt.
Die Aufladezeit wäre mir bei einem Aku der wie beim Mate 7 in Kombi mit einer Stromsparenden APU 2 Tage hält.
Da läd man einfach über Nacht.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Juli 2015)

Der Fingerabdrucksensor beim iPhone ist schon sehr gut. Ich persönlich habe es bei noch keinem anderen OS / Smartphone gesehen.

Die einen schwören auf Apple die anderen verachten Apple. 
Im Enddefekt musst du für dich eine Entscheidung treffen, welches Smartphone bzw. OS dir mehr zusagt. 

Von der Geschwindigkeit her merkt man fast keinen Unterschied bei den aktuellsten Smartphones für Dinge die ein "normal" Benutzer damit macht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> iOS und/oder Windows als Betriebssystem sind zu empfehlen vor Android


Warum?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Warum?



Deswegen bis es nicht erledigt ist würde ich vorsichtig sein


----------



## Atent123 (29. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Deswegen bis es nicht erledigt ist würde ich vorsichtig sein



Hast du den Artikel zu ende Gelesen ?
Google hat es bereits erledigt und die Patches an die Hersteller weitergegeben.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2015)

Ja habe de Artikel gelesen aber nur weil Google es fertig hat heisst das nicht das die Hersteller es auch sofort installieren sowas kann dauern.


----------



## Atent123 (29. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ja habe de Artikel gelesen aber nur weil Google es fertig hat heisst das nicht das die Hersteller es auch sofort installieren sowas kann dauern.



Dann Flasht man sich halt selbst eine neue gefixte Version drauf oder holt sich ein Nexus.


----------



## blautemple (30. Juli 2015)

Ja der versierte Nutzer kann sich natürlich ne Custom ROM flashen, aber der Otto normal Nutzer hat da nun mal keine Lust drauf und ist auf den Hersteller angewiesen. Die lassen sich bei Updates aber meistens laaaaaange Zeit....

Aber weißt ja selbst, eigener Tellerrand und so...


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. Juli 2015)

Geh einfach in nen Laden und vergleiche.

Ich kann nur sagen, als ich Galaxy S4, S5 und S6 mal ausprobiert hatte, haben sich die Teile TEILWEISE einen abgeruckelt, das war nicht mehr normal.
Homscreen Flüssig, Scrollen war aber von App zu App mal flüssig, mal extrem ruckelig.


Das iPhone ist eigentlich soweit das flüssigste/schnellste Smartphone, das man bekommen kann. Jedenfalls kannst du ir immer zu 100% sicher sein, dass es höchst performant läuft, auch wenn du mal auf ein neues wechselst. Schon das erste iPhone lief durchgehend mit 60 FPS. Nach 3-4 Jahren Updates und neuen iOS Versionen siehts aber dann meist nicht mehr so gut aus mit der Performance, so ehrlich muss man sein.

Mithalten können da Androiden meist nur mit schlanken custom ROMs.

Aber ein iOS Gerät nur wegen der Performance zu kaufen finde ich auch schwachsinnig. Das System ist sehr viel strikter aufgebaut als Android. Sprich, die meisten Aktionen werden so ausgeführt, wie von Apple vorgesehen. Wenn du irgendwas anders haben willst und auf deine Weise erledigen möchtest, dann musst du zu Android greifen. Wer sich mit der Apple Philosophie nicht anfreunden kann wird damit nicht glücklich. Denn schnell genug sind mittlerweile alle Smartphones mit guter Hardware.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (30. Juli 2015)

ich weiß aber nicht wie sich das bei mir auswirkt, ich mach ja nur das 08/15 zeug. Aber ich denk ich mach das dann einfach so, das ich mir das iPhone einfach nicht im Vertrag hole und wenn es mir gefällt im Forum tasuche oder Verkaufe


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juli 2015)

Was ist 0815 Zeugs?? SMS,Whatsapp,Internet, Telefonie?? Da reicht auch ein 200€ Smartphone locker aus


----------



## Dremor (30. Juli 2015)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass für sen Alltäglichen Gebrauch ein MoTo G reicht. 
Habe selbst noch das 2013er LTE Modell und setzte es jetzt die Woche das erste mal zurück da es zickt.
Dies tritt auch erst seit dem Update auf 5.x auf. Hab es halt drüber gebügelt und kein Clean Install gemacht.

Als kleines Beispiel bzgl Rechenpower. 
Habe vor dem G mal das Razer i mit Intel singlecore + einen simulierten gegen ein Smartphone mit Tegra 3 antreten lassen.
Theoretisch hatte das Tegra Modell die bessere Power aber im Betrieb war davon nichts wirklich zu merken.
So wird es dir hier auch ergehen. Habe im Freundeskreis 3 mal das 6er IPhone in Benutzung und da haben wir auch verglichen ( gegen das MotoG) Unterschiede, wenn überhaupt  vielleicht messbar aber im Alltagsszenrio ......kein Unterschied. 
Ausser mehr als 400€ im Preis [emoji16]


----------



## PiratePerfection (30. Juli 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem Windows Handy ;o z.B Nokia Lumia 930


----------



## baronvonvestholm (30. Juli 2015)

Dremor schrieb:


> Bin auch der Meinung, dass für sen Alltäglichen Gebrauch ein MoTo G reicht.
> Habe selbst noch das 2013er LTE Modell und setzte es jetzt die Woche das erste mal zurück da es zickt.
> Dies tritt auch erst seit dem Update auf 5.x auf. Hab es halt drüber gebügelt und kein Clean Install gemacht.
> 
> ...



aber ich möchte mein LG g2 tauschen da mir das entsperren zu lange dauert und es doch ab und zu ruckler gibt nach öffnen der app oder in apps selber wie chrome



> Wie wäre es mit einem Windows Handy ;o z.B Nokia Lumia 930



gibts da ned probleme mit app vielfalt? Das es manche, selbst beliebte apps garnicht gibt oder erst später kommen?


----------



## Dremor (30. Juli 2015)

Diese Hänger wirst du auch mit dem IPhone haben. 
Diese Hänger haben oftmals mit irgendwelchen Hersteller Oberflächen zu tun.
Wie gesagt, das Moto G is fast Vanilla was das angeht und nun ja ........habe bis heute fast keine Probleme bzw die die ich habe kann ich mit einem Clean Install wieder beheben.

Bin immer noch der Meinung das für 95% der Leute etwas bis 250€ reicht. 
Alles darüber ist abzocke bzw muss schon etwas spezielles bieten warum man es kauft.


Setze es doch mal zurück. Dann schau mal 2-3 Wochen ob es immer noch nervt.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juli 2015)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> gibts da ned probleme mit app vielfalt? Das es manche, selbst beliebte apps garnicht gibt oder erst später kommen?



Nenne mir mal die Apps die du brauchst und ich sage dir ob es sie gibt für Windows Phone


----------



## baronvonvestholm (31. Juli 2015)

welche apps ich so benutze:

Mydealz, Schnaeppchenfuchs, mytopdeals, Die Stämme, google Chrome, 9GAG, VVS Mobil, facebook, Graph89, Youtube Studio, ebay Kleinanzeigen, ebay, Onefootball, Vokabeltrainer Pro, pizza.de, Spotify


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Juli 2015)

Folgende habe ich nicht gefunden:

-Schnäppchenfuchs
-google Chrome aber das gibts auch nur bei Android soweit ich weis, der IE ist auf dem Smartphone auch gut 
-Graph 89 ist nur ein Taschenrechner und die gibts in jedem Store wie Sand am Meer  
-Youtube Studio auch nur bei Android 
-Vokabeltrainer ist in der Free Version vorhanden aber müsste ein Upgrade auf Vollversion möglich sein
-Pizza.de (Leg dir das Lesezeichen in den Browser ab, für sowas braucht man keine App)


----------



## baronvonvestholm (31. Juli 2015)

> -Youtube Studio auch nur bei Android



das war leider der todesstoß :/ die app ist mir wirklich wichtig.



> -google Chrome aber das gibts auch nur bei Android soweit ich weis, der IE ist auf dem Smartphone auch gut



auch auf iOS, es ist schon praktisch wegen Lesezeichen synchro usw.



> Graph 89 ist nur ein Taschenrechner und die gibts in jedem Store wie Sand am Meer



Damit kann ich aber den CAS (Texas Instrument voyage 200) emulieren, unser Schultaschenrechner


----------



## iknowit (2. August 2015)

> Das iPhone ist eigentlich soweit das flüssigste/schnellste Smartphone, das man bekommen kann. Jedenfalls kannst du ir immer zu 100% sicher sein, dass es höchst performant läuft



mythos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUw9PUlFUF0

bitte keine vergleiche mehr zwischen einem iphone um 700€ sowie einem 100€ android "budget" phone  - DANKE.

gegen ein s6 active (~800€) macht das iphone 6 in keiner einzigen disziplin einen stich.


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2015)

Trotzdem beeindruckend wie gut sich der Dualcore A8 (2x1,4GHz) von Apple gegen den Octa-Core von Samsung schlägt. 
Da sieht man was man durch Softwareoptimierung alles erreichen kann.
Was wurde eigentlich aus dem Samsung S4 (oder S5?) ohne Touchwiz nur mit dem nackten Android?

Für das iPhone spricht ja noch mehr als das sehr flüssige Betriebssystem.
Die Wertbeständigkeit ist abartig, das Samsung verliert in den ersten 8 Monaten schonmal 30% an Wert nur durch die Preiskorrektur.


----------



## PiratePerfection (2. August 2015)

Bin am überlegen welches Handy ich mir dieses Jahr noch kaufen soll ich warte da auf das iphone 6s und dem neuen Lumia, wenn das neue iPhone einen stärkeren Akku bekommt und saphirglas wirds warscheinlich das iphone


----------



## iknowit (3. August 2015)

> Trotzdem beeindruckend wie gut sich der Dualcore A8 (2x1,4GHz) von Apple gegen den Octa-Core von Samsung schlägt.
> Da sieht man was man durch Softwareoptimierung alles erreichen kann



es wurde immer nur eine app getestet. 
im multi-app bzw. core benchmark sieht der A8 kein land. 
die single core leistung des exynos 7420 ist fast gleichauf mit dem A8. der exynos hat aber nahezu die doppelte multi core leistung. obendrauf hat das S6 , edge, edge +, active eine *wesentlich* höhere displayauflösung als das iphone 6. reine game benchmarks bei denen man die auflösung nicht einstellen kann sind also  sinnfrei.
ansonsten ist der exynos 7420 auch noch der aktuell sparsamste arm und wird in 14 nm gefertigt. 
der a8 hingegen in 20 nm.
das s6 active hat einen 3500 mah akku. stand/by liegt bei etwa 19 tagen. das iphone 6 bei etwa 10 tagen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH4DBzhujhU


----------

